# Going All XD???



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

My local mega-shop just dropped their price on XD9 Sub Compacts to $479... NIB...

I'm so happy w/ my XD45, that I may "pull the trigger" (sorry for the bad pun) on a brand new XD9SC tomorrow morning... In trade? My Kahr PM40.

The XD is .75" taller, and longer, and 8-9 ounces heavier, than the Kahr. But in 9mm... It is very quick with follow-ups, where the PM40 hops and flips. It offers 10/16 shot capacity (vs 6/7 in the Kahr), better sights, a better trigger, and better "theoretical" proven reliability.

Other advantages:
Same holsters as my XD45
Same FRAME/feel as my XD 45 (w/ extended mag)
Same sights as my XD45
Same trigger
Same customer service person
Same grip angle, function, take-down...

HALF PRICE AMMO!!!

I'm fully convinced (thank you, Mike), that within "I-can-smell-your-bad-breath-range-concealed-carry-self-defense-distance"... 10 rounds of 9mm beats 6 rounds of .40 S&W. (I'll still pull out the XD45 if you want to duel at 25yds, thanks...)

I'm fully convinced that two calibers in the same platform, for different rolls, is an excellent way to go. (Familiarity, training, accessories, and maintainance)

I'm fully convinced that the XD is a better basic design than the Kahr, DESPITE having a GREAT experience with my PM40.

The XD9SC is a little big for pocket carry... but it's fine in a cargo pocket, and still exceptional IWB.

Now that the price is right... I can clean-swap my Kahr PM40 with a laser, for a brand spankie new XD9SC...

New family photo forthcoming...

Wish me luck in the haggle....

Jeff


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Go ahead and do it.

I have a feeling I'm gonna get that XD in 45.


----------



## RightTurnClyde (Oct 24, 2007)

*Go for it.*

Makes sense to me. You really can't beat that price. I was seriously considering the XD instead of the M&P that I ended up buying last week. Certainly would have been cheaper! The feel, look, ergonomics, and ultimate left-handed friendliness of the M&P were the deciding factors for me. I've fired the XD9 Tactical and found it to be quite accurate. Good luck in the haggle!


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

It's logical if you can make it work with your wardrobe. 

I'd go all Glock if they made a real pocket gun. I am not at all enamored of carrying in a cargo pocket, and anyway only sometimes wear cargo shorts and never cargo pants (I guess I am just not tactical enough :mrgreen. So I settle for the KelTec, which at least operates in a fashion somewhat similar to the Glock.


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

I'm back working in a gym...

My wardrobe consists of cargo shorts and a staff golf-shirt, or black slacks and a staff golf-shirt... I don't normally carry inside at work, but I do when I'm out and about prospecting, hitting vendors, and getting lunch.

Gyms tend to have lots of people, very little cash (we're EFT-only), and a higher than average percentage of VERY large agressive people.. Not a good place for a stick-up.

This time of year, and through spring, a light jacket or sweatshirt is normal when I'm going to work... often 6 am. So my wardrobe works for the XD9SC

I tryed a Blackhawk Serpa on both... Mike would know as well as anyone... both guns, same holster. OWB or IWB, the Service just sticks out an inch, The SC is flush.

But they don't open til 11... I'll have to wait til after work... Yes, I get to wear shorts to work, but yes, I work on Sundays...

Jeff


----------



## Spartan (Jan 1, 2007)

I turned down an XD SC 9 NIB for $440 at a show yesterday. Might be kicking myself later but didn't feel like dropping the cash down at the time. Plus I've got my eyes on something else so I am going to wait to see if I can find that something else at the show next week.

They're going to be at a show next weekend anyway so I might change my mind by then.


----------



## awmp (Nov 11, 2007)

I have an XD45 Service model and I love it. Just sent it to Robar. I'm looking at selling my G19 and G26 and switch to XDs all around. I shoot better with them, they feel better in my hand and my Glocks have just been gathering dust, lol.


----------



## propellerhead (May 19, 2006)

My XD9 4" in 9mm serves as my target practice/IDPA gun.
My XD45 4" in .45ACP serves as my home defense gun.
My XD40 3" in .40SW serves as my concealed carry.

All guns operate the same. I will not, in the heat of the moment, have to figure out if this gun has a safety or if it shoots to slide lock, or if it has the long trigger, or if it has the heavy trigger, or is it DA or SA, etc. They all feel the same.


----------



## Redseal (Nov 12, 2007)

Propellorhead, I am thinking about doing the same thing. I currently have a XD9 service model, 2 Berettas ( 92 and 84FS) a Smith&Wesson 357 revolver and a Kimber Ultra Carry. I't can get confusing with all the differences between the 5 weapons...and besides....the XD is my favorite! ( it will be hard to part with the Kimber though, a NICE pistol!)


----------



## propellerhead (May 19, 2006)

I wouldn't get rid of the other guns. Just buy more.


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

PH-

Did you put a Pearce-Grip pinky extension on the SC for the compact mag?

I added one today, for a full 4-finger grip with my XL hands. One of my primary bitches about my old Kahr... Can't wait to rip off 10-round groups at the range with a 4-finger grip.

I also stripped off the full grip-tape job. Too rough for a concealed draw. I dropped down to front and rear strap tape. Custom trimmed on the front-strap for the Pearce-Grip extension. With the pinky hook mag-extension and the front and rear tape, I expect a perfect hook-up in pressure shooting situtions, with a clean draw, and minimal impact to IWB concealability, since the butt dimension is unchanged...

Pics next post


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

XD9SC Latest:


----------



## .357mag1 (Oct 21, 2007)

very nice gun. I've been considering a XD 40 3" for carry


----------



## propellerhead (May 19, 2006)

JeffWard said:


> PH-
> 
> Did you put a Pearce-Grip pinky extension on the SC for the compact mag?


Yes. But I really needed just half of the Pearce Grip Extension. So I have two short mags with the PGE as is, and two with a "shaved" PGE for a little better concealment.










http://www.xdtalk.com/forums/showthread.php?t=41366


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

As you can see from my hands... I like the WHOLE lip...

I've decided that the XD-SC is about as small as I can go in my hands and shoot it well. And it hides fine.

Gonna go shoot my turkey target with it today, after work...

haha

Jeff


----------

